# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 2nd - 6th June 2014

## Perdita

Episode 8398 Sunday 1st June at 9pm  

Rita keeps vigil at Tinaâs bedside.
Will Leanne end it with Kal?
And Anna confesses to a shocked Izzy and Katy.


Episode 8399 Monday 2nd June at 7.30pm

Team Tina hold on for a miracle.
Tim forgets his arrangements with Sally.
And Steve finds himself in a tricky position.


Episode 8400: Monday 2nd June at 8.30pm

Tina loses her final fight.
Steve confides in Liz.
And Tim promises to up his game.


Episode 8401: Wednesday 4th June at 7pm

Has the pressure finally got to Carla?
A fraught Steve is on borrowed time.
And Sally is thrilled with Timâs gesture.


Episode 8402: Thursday 5th June at 8.30pm

The devastation isnât over yet for Carla
Has Steve dropped Peter in it?
And Maddie gives Sally cause for concern.


Episode 8403: Friday 6th June at 7.30pm

Steve finally comes clean.
Will Carla listen to Peterâs plea?
And Sally dreads a proposal from Tim.



Episode 8404: Friday 6th June at 8.30pm

A disgusted Michelle leaves Steve.
Can desperate Peter win back Carla? 
And Sally backs herself into a corner.

----------

Brucie (22-05-2014), CorrieAddict27 (21-05-2014), Glen1 (24-05-2014), lizann (21-05-2014), loubooboo (22-05-2014), sarah c (21-05-2014), tammyy2j (22-05-2014)

----------


## Debzyg

So I'm guessing Steve admits he knew about Peter and Tina and Michelle leaves him because he didn't say anything.

Michelle needs to get off her high horse. I'm sick or her whining and moaning and constantly taking the moral high ground over everything. Turn the tables, if Carla was having an affair with Lloyd, would Michelle tell Steve? I'd put my money on No.....

----------

inkyskin (26-05-2014), mariba (24-05-2014), tammyy2j (22-05-2014)

----------


## lizann

> So I'm guessing Steve admits he knew about Peter and Tina and Michelle leaves him because he didn't say anything.
> 
> Michelle needs to get off her high horse. I'm sick or her whining and moaning and constantly taking the moral high ground over everything. Turn the tables, if Carla was having an affair with Lloyd, would Michelle tell Steve? I'd put my money on No.....


steve needs a becky or karen lady like someone who deserves him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> So I'm guessing Steve admits he knew about Peter and Tina and Michelle leaves him because he didn't say anything.
> 
> Michelle needs to get off her high horse. I'm sick or her whining and moaning and constantly taking the moral high ground over everything. Turn the tables, if Carla was having an affair with Lloyd, would Michelle tell Steve? I'd put my money on No.....


steve needs a becky or karen lady like someone who deserves him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

mariba (24-05-2014), Perdita (21-05-2014), tammyy2j (22-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> So I'm guessing Steve admits he knew about Peter and Tina and Michelle leaves him because he didn't say anything.
> 
> Michelle needs to get off her high horse. I'm sick or her whining and moaning and constantly taking the moral high ground over everything. Turn the tables, if Carla was having an affair with Lloyd, would Michelle tell Steve? I'd put my money on No.....


Carla cheated with Liam while Maria was pregnant twice and also with Peter on Leanne so karma comes back

----------

lizann (24-05-2014), mariba (24-05-2014), sarah c (22-05-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

So steve will only be Michelle's employer and she will be homeless. She will probably move in with carla

----------


## Perdita

I thought Steve bought Michelle the pub, she owns it?  So she has work and a home

----------


## swmc66

He bought it and said he was doing it for her. Liz is the other partner. I doubt it has michelles name on it.

----------

Perdita (24-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> He bought it and said he was doing it for her. Liz is the other partner. I doubt it has michelles name on it.


Wiki says:

Steve and Liz buy back the pub from Stella, in late 2013, as Stella decides to go and live in New York and Gloria decides to go and live in Barcelona. Steve hands a suitcase of cash over to Stella for his share, while Liz struggles to pay Gloria for her share. This allows Steve's girlfriend Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh) to become part owner of the pub, and they all move into the living quarters, along with Steve's daughter Amy Barlow (Elle Mulvaney). Steve also co-owns the taxi firm, Street Cars, so Liz and Michelle do most of the work in the pub.

Employees[edit]
Characters	Job role
Steve McDonald	Co-owner/Landlord/Licencee (50%)
Liz McDonald	Co-owner/Landlady//Licencee (25%)
Michelle Connor	Co-owner/Landlady/Licencee (25%)
Sean Tully	Barman/Caterer
Eva Price	Barmaid
Anna Windass	Cleaner

----------

Glen1 (24-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> He bought it and said he was doing it for her. Liz is the other partner. I doubt it has michelles name on it.


Wiki says:

Steve and Liz buy back the pub from Stella, in late 2013, as Stella decides to go and live in New York and Gloria decides to go and live in Barcelona. Steve hands a suitcase of cash over to Stella for his share, while Liz struggles to pay Gloria for her share. This allows Steve's girlfriend Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh) to become part owner of the pub, and they all move into the living quarters, along with Steve's daughter Amy Barlow (Elle Mulvaney). Steve also co-owns the taxi firm, Street Cars, so Liz and Michelle do most of the work in the pub.

Employees[edit]
Characters	Job role
Steve McDonald	Co-owner/Landlord/Licencee (50%)
Liz McDonald	Co-owner/Landlady//Licencee (25%)
Michelle Connor	Co-owner/Landlady/Licencee (25%)
Sean Tully	Barman/Caterer
Eva Price	Barmaid
Anna Windass	Cleaner

----------


## Wheeler

I think Michelle will move in with carla and start working at the factory again . It would be hide to see carla have the baby but looking at next weeks magazines and spoilers I think she will lose it  :Sad:

----------


## swmc66

Thanks. She does not deserve the 25%. poor Steve

----------


## lizann

> I think Michelle will move in with carla and start working at the factory again . It would be hide to see carla have the baby but looking at next weeks magazines and spoilers I think she will lose it


will carla stay living in peter's flat, she sold her own flat? so where will her and michelle live?

eva comes to work in the pub too

----------


## lizann

> I think Michelle will move in with carla and start working at the factory again . It would be hide to see carla have the baby but looking at next weeks magazines and spoilers I think she will lose it


will carla stay living in peter's flat, she sold her own flat? so where will her and michelle live?

eva comes to work in the pub too

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile, new Coronation Street pictures have been released previewing Tina McIntyre's dramatic exit from the soap.

When Tina is pushed from the balcony at the top of the builder's yard following a confrontation with one of her enemies, her lifeless body is soon found on the cobbles below and she is rushed to hospital.

As Tina's condition begins to deteriorate, the finger of suspicion points at one of the local residents, as the police are convinced they know who is responsible. But have the authorities got the wrong person and is Tina's attacker still at large?

Tina's condition deteriorates in hospital
Â© ITV
Tina's condition deteriorates in hospital

New behind-the-scenes images also show how the shock scenes of Tina's balcony fall were filmed.

Michelle Keegan, who plays Tina, had a stunt double for the moment in question - while her real-life fiancÃ©e Mark Wright was also on set to watch the scenes being filmed.

Preparations are made for the balcony fall scene
Â© ITV
Preparations are made for the balcony fall scene

Michelle Keegan with her stunt double Tracy Caudle
Â© ITV
Michelle Keegan with her stunt double Tracy Caudle

Tina on the balcony
Â© ITV
Tina on the balcony

Stunt co-ordinator Richard Hammatt works with Michelle
Â© ITV
Stunt co-ordinator works with Michelle

Michelle films Tina's fall
Â© ITV
Michelle films Tina's fall

Mark Wright was on set to watch the filming
Â© ITV
Mark Wright was on set to watch the filming

Mark Wright and Michelle Keegan on set at Coronation Street
Â© ITV
Mark Wright and Michelle Keegan on set at Corrie

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 3 at 9pm on ITV.

----------

Glen1 (25-05-2014), swmc66 (25-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

*Monday*

The consultant tells Rita that Tina's operation went well, but she remains in a critical state. 

Later, Michelle persuades Rob to go to the hospital to get the lowdown on Tina as Carla isn't allowed. However, as Rob nervously waits for news, suddenly the crash team arrives. Is this the end for Tina?

Meanwhile, the police question Steve. When he reveals he'd known about Peter and Tina's affair for a while, the police are intrigued. 

Elsewhere, Steph surveys the trashed flat and notices a bracelet is missing. 

Also, Sally decides to surprise Tim by cooking him a romantic meal, but feels hurt when he forgets and decides to have tea with Faye at Number 6.

Finally, Rob tells Tony he doesn't want anything more to do with his stolen goods, while Nick demands Leanne's key to the Bistro - telling her that he intends to start divorce proceedings.


*Monday (2)*

The crash team work flat out, but Tina eventually loses her fight. As the consultant breaks the news that Tina has died, a devastated David breaks down in Rita's arms and Rob leaves the hospital numb with shock. 

As news spreads in The Rovers, Carla points her finger at Peter, accusing him of killing Tina. Handing him a bottle of vodka, she suggests he drinks himself to death. As Peter goes off into the night a broken man, will he take Carla's advice?

Meanwhile, Steve tells Liz that he already knew about Tina and Peter's affair. Both feel guilty, knowing if they'd tried to put a stop to it, then Tina might still be alive.

Elsewhere, Tim realises the effort Sally went to and agrees to up his game and put more effort into their relationship.

Also, Dennis comforts Rita and holds her as she cries.


*Wednesday*

Feeling tense after she is taken in for further questioning, Carla then has to beat a drunken Peter off when he lurches towards her and professes his innocence. She is further incensed when she overhears Deirdre fighting Peter's corner and reminds her that she already has one murderer in the family, so why not two?

Later, Carla is finally tipped over the edge when Peter punches Rob. Doubling over in pain, has the pressure finally got to Carla? 

Meanwhile, knowing Michelle is deeply worried about Carla, Steve confesses to Lloyd that he knew about Peter and Tina, and he's dreading Michelle finding out. When the police take Steve in for further questioning, will he be able to keep his secret from Michelle much longer? 

Elsewhere, Sally is thrilled when Tim kisses her passionately and suggests a romantic weekend away.

Also today, Gail resolves to go down the route of restorative justice and meet her burglar face-to-face.


*Thursday*

Rob and Michelle rush Carla to hospital as a helpless Peter looks on. Later, the midwife has some devastating news for Carla. Has she lost the baby? 

Meanwhile, Steve tells the police how Peter intended to end his affair with Tina and reckoned he could stop her from telling Carla. Has Steve dropped Peter in it? With so much going on, Steve also misses Amy's school talent show. 

Elsewhere, Maddie tells Sally that she saw Tim in a jewellers in town and reckons he is going to propose at the weekend.

Also today, Gail tells Sharif that she's thinking of meeting her burglar face-to-face. 


*Friday*

Tracy lets slip to Michelle that Steve was at the police station again. Michelle is immediately suspicious and demands to know what's going on. 

Steve finally comes clean, but will Michelle be able to forgive him for keeping such a secret from her? 

Meanwhile, Roy calls to see Carla in hospital and tells her how sorry he is for all that has happened. Peter calls to Carla as Rob helps her into her flat, but will she listen to his plea?

Elsewhere, filled with dread at the thought of Tim proposing, Sally tells him that she no longer fancies a weekend away, so Tim suggests a meal at the Bistro instead. Over dinner, Tim announces that he's got something for Sally and he's going to nip home. Sally waits uncomfortably, but will he propose?

Also, Audrey accompanies a nervous Gail on her prison visit.

Finally, Maddie excitedly tells Sophie that she has arranged for them to go and see Ben and they're leaving that afternoon.


*Friday (2)*

As Rob tends to Carla, Michelle arrives with her bags and explains that she has left Steve. Carla begs her to forgive Steve as Peter has already done enough damage. 

Later, Michelle and Rob agree to run the factory for Carla while she recovers, but when Peter turns up telling them that he owns half of the business, how will they react?

Peter also corners Steve in the ginnel, desperate to know what the police said. However, Steve has had enough following his split from Michelle and rails at Peter, telling him that the police reckon he's the murderer and he agrees with them. 

Meanwhile, Sally is taken aback when Tim returns with a watch for Faye and admits that she thought he was going to propose. Neither want to appear averse to the idea, but will they really get engaged?

Elsewhere, Gail comes face to face with Michael, the burglar. 

Also Tracy tells Tony that with Rob out of the way at the factory, they can use the opportunity to shift the stolen goods to the shop.

Finally, Katy calls at Number 6 for her stuff but remains frosty towards Anna.

----------

Cheskazmum (27-05-2014), maidmarian (27-05-2014), Ruffed_lemur (27-05-2014), tammyy2j (27-05-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Michelle being a Diva again!

----------


## tammyy2j

Mark Wright must be stalking the Corrie set, does he kill Tina  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

sarah c (27-05-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Leaves an opening for shifty andrea

----------

